# such a bad mum!!



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi all

Just got back from dropping Alfie off at the groomers and feel so guilty! She said he has quite a few matts underneath that she will have to shave his tummy. I'm beside myself! Apparently I've been using the wrong brush but also we went away at weekend and he got really wet and muddy. Think this has all contributed to the tats. Whats worrying me more is when I asked the groomer to do her best to make him look normal she just poo pooed me and said "Oh just tell people he's had an operation!!" He's been there 2 hours now and no word!! xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would suggest a new groomer! What a nerve! Dylan was in a dreadful state when I took him to the groomers - full of matts and tangled. He came back with a lovely long coat and no matts and it only took 2 hours. And I know he was really wriggly as I rarely groom him and when I do he regards it as a game called "let's bite the brush". I don't think they should ever need shaving - I gave my groomer carte blanche to clip as short as necessary, but I'm sure Alfie can't be in a worse state than Dylan was. Sounds like your groomer just can't be bothered to do it the hard way. Hope Alfie comes back looking ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh NO! and to say just tell people he had an operation...that is aweful....was she going to try to work on the matts?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh thats not right. is that your normal groomer ? what brush have you been using?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did she have a good feal at him, if it just mats on his tummy then they should be easiy enough with a little work to brush and cut out, maybe making him a litlle shorter but not needing to shave him. did she give a time for you to come back and get him. 

youyr groomer has not costomor relation skills what so ever and if she is not the owner of the establishment you should make a complaint.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I totally agree with Kendal....what she said is rude. Poor Alfie! Hopefully he comes home looking great and they were just preping you for a worst case scinario


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi All,

He's back! Phew! Poor thing! He's not how I would have wanted him as he's much shorter than I would have liked. Def looks more poodle than cockerpoo now  He looks like Bambi (All long, gangly legs!!) Off to get a slicker brush now as the brush the pet shop recommended obviously no good! It was shaped like a slicker brush Kendal but not wire just hard plastic bristles. 

Poor thing has took himself to bed so not sure he'll be such a willing poser in front of the camera until it starts to grow back! Think I'll invest in some clippers and have a go myself next time.....couldn't go through the trauma again!!! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

remewmber the poodle ness could be the fluffy ness from the groomes. 

but i have to agree the brush wont have helped, how is his tummy ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor guy....Lady's poodle ness has calmed down...she looks much more cocker today! my little girl looks normal again....except for her feet.
Can't wait to see pics....I am sure he will be looking like alfie in no time


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah never thoughtof that Kendal it could just be the fluffiness from the groomers and may settle down. Now I've had a good look its not a good cut. His tummy is shaved completely and under his armpits is shaved too. He's got a little nick there too. I feel terrible he's just lay on my lap all afternoon! His head looks too big for his body!! Wonder how long till he looks normal again? Amanda is it a week since Lady's cut? I've bought a slicker brush and a comb and will be brushing him religiously from now on. I honestly didn't think he had too many matts but as said don't think wet muddly weekend in the forest helped!  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It hasn't quite been a week...she got her trim on saturday.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh thats good to know Amanda. Thanks!  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

shaving under the arms is normal as the mats are the worst there, i dont know a groomer wo doesnt do that


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it common to get little nicks with the shavor Kendal? Think you were right though seems like the groomer didn't even try to attempt to brush the matts out on his tummy and went for the easy option. It was the owner who was rude with the "operation" comment. Wont be going back there in a hurry! Oh well you live and learn .............He's still the same Alfie on the inside just looks a bit odd on the outside!!! It'll grow  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the skin is very thing there, i have caue gypsy a couple of times. 

i would defonetly try a different groomer, it wouldnt have been to bad if she did a good job. 

i think you will always catch a dog a littlewhen grooming them. one thing i am bad for is a little bit of brush burn when brushing out matts so they dont need to be shaved, it just leaved the skin a little red like a light graze but i try to make sure i run the brush over my had so i know im not putting to much presure on the dogs skin. but it still happens sometimes.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would have gone seriously mad if a groomer nicked Dylan. And my groomer didn't shave under the arms or anywhere else and he was really badly matted all over. I feel so lucky that I found such a good groomer. Mine was a recommendation and I think that's definitely the best way to find one.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I would have gone seriously mad if a groomer nicked Dylan. And my groomer didn't shave under the arms or anywhere else and he was really badly matted all over. I feel so lucky that I found such a good groomer. Mine was a recommendation and I think that's definitely the best way to find one.


the shaved underarms just make life easier for everyonem you get some people who brush their dogs everywhere but there and with all the friction of the dog walking, running and roling the mats can get bad.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, sorry the grooming experience wasn't very good.

We took Chloe in for a groom on Sunday and at first they told us she would need to be all shaved down because she was matted. I felt SO guilty because it is true that we don't brush her everyday.They told us we were using the wrong brush on her and that we were bathing her too much. More guilt! I think the groomer felt sorry for me because she took Chloe in the back quickly to test if the matts came out with a blowdry and brush and they did easily. That was a big relief! Chloe was fluffy/puffy afterwards and I really don't like that look on her. The fluffiness went down after a few days thankfully. Anyway, it was a learning experience.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty was clipped two weeks ago, the lady came to the house so I could get a sense of what went on. I felt bad cos I knew that her coat was matted particularly under the tummy. The lady did acknowledge the fact that undeneath the tummy was matted and just trimmed everything with scissors, she left in quite a few and I was able to brush these out over the following few days as her coat was shorter. I thought Betty looked very poodle for the first few days, she looked very skinny with gangly legs. The good news is that their coat grows back very very quickly so the short cut won't last very long. Next time I will ask for the coat to be left longer in places as I definately prefer her with a slightly shaggy look. The lady trimmed everything back on her face so I could really see her eyes for the first time. She now has one incredibly long eyelash, I reckon over an inch and nothing on the other eye, I think the groomer accidently cut this off, am hoping eyelashes grow back.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Leone poor Alfie.. my groomer used to want to cut shorter than I wanted just cos I think its easier for them. I hope his nick is nt too bad he wont exactly want to go back will he. Does your Pets at Home do grooming? at ours you can see through a big window and watch the dogs being groomed if your s has one then maybe you can see what the dogs look like and if you like what you see book in there , otherwise daring to have a go with clippers might be an option. Give him a big cuddle x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

P.s I use on of those brushes that look like a slicker brush but its plastic and find it ok I dont find it as harsh as a slicker, it does nt pull as much x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I would have gone seriously mad if a groomer nicked Dylan. And my groomer didn't shave under the arms or anywhere else and he was really badly matted all over. I feel so lucky that I found such a good groomer. Mine was a recommendation and I think that's definitely the best way to find one.


I know Helen cant tell you how guilty I feel. The groomer was recommended but not by someone with a cockapoo. There was a westie on the table when I went in to pick up Alfie up and he was being shaved to with an inch of his life too so wonder if the groomer takes easy option! Not sure. I met a cockapoo in the vet yesterday who was cut beautifully and I've got the name of mobile groomer who cut her. They have an 8-10 wk wait for an appointment so presume must have good reputation.I've left a message for them to ring me and will book Alfie in for about 10 wks time. I like the fact they come to the house and I can stand watching over their shoulder (supervising) lol  x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Leone poor Alfie.. my groomer used to want to cut shorter than I wanted just cos I think its easier for them. I hope his nick is nt too bad he wont exactly want to go back will he. Does your Pets at Home do grooming? at ours you can see through a big window and watch the dogs being groomed if your s has one then maybe you can see what the dogs look like and if you like what you see book in there , otherwise daring to have a go with clippers might be an option. Give him a big cuddle x


Def big cuddles all night tonight! Not sure about Pets at home grooming service Karen but will check that out. Found a mobile groomer who comes to the house which I will give a go next time .........but only if I can stand and watch them like a hawk!! Will definately be more careful with the brushing routine from now on though! Bless him, will take some photos of his bad hair day (think nodding dog) and count the days till he's back to normal. x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> I know Helen cant tell you how guilty I feel. The groomer was recommended but not by someone with a cockapoo.


There is nothing for you to feel guilty about - it's not your fault at all. The mobile groomer sounds a better idea and obviously has a good reputation. As time goes on we all get more idea about what we want from a groomer and what demands to make! I'm sure that Alfie will be more than compensated by the extra cuddles


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh someone who you've seen their handy work and they've obviously done cockapoos... Alfie will feel better at home and if youwatch you'll will be able to pick up some tips .. get her booked x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> P.s I use on of those brushes that look like a slicker brush but its plastic and find it ok I dont find it as harsh as a slicker, it does nt pull as much x


I use a ball end slicker - gentler than a slicker but more effective than a plastic one.


----------



## crazymaisie (Mar 12, 2011)

it took me 3 goes to find a good groomer,and maisie goes for 3 hours,they are taken for a walk and play before bath time and hair cut!! maisie was shaved the first time because of the matts but the groomer was great with me even though i felt awfull! she recommended a comb and maisies coat has been fab and matt free even though maisie loves water and is always getting wet and muddy!


----------

